# calle, a la puta... (a la puta calle)



## guillem1961

Please, how do you say in English the following Spanish expression?: 

_¡Te vas a la puta calle! _

This expression is used when you're really angry at someone and you expel him from your house, your bar or similar places. 

I'm sorry, but I cannot think of any English saying similar to that one except for "Off, you go!"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NickL

_Get the fuck out of here!_ (slightly US Eng) or _Fuck off out of here!_ (more UK Eng) or just _Fuck off!_


----------



## Bevj

I think that 'Fuck off!' is much stronger in tone than ¡A la puta calle!
Get out!
Sod off! (BrE)


----------



## NickL

Context is everything! As far as taboo language goes, where in Spain taboo value is not so linked to the word as in English, more to tone and context, _Puta _is about as strong as it gets. But you have a point in that _a la puta calle_ would not offend in the way that almost any use of _fuck_ will.


----------



## gato radioso

NickL said:


> Context is everything! As far as taboo language goes, where in Spain taboo value is not so linked to the word as in English, more to tone and context, _Puta _is about as strong as it gets. But you have a point in that _a la puta calle_ would not offend in the way that almost any use of _fuck_ will.


Yes your right.
We use words like "puta" just to intensify the sentence. It sounds vulgar, but not necessarily offensive.
You could say:
"Eres de puta madre" "El hotel era de puta madre" = You're an amazing guy / The hotel was awesome.....

I don't know much about English slang, but I would translate "puta calle" as "the very same street" or something similar. Emphatic, but not offensive expression.


----------



## sw691

"the very same street" doesn't really make much sense to me. Depending on where you are in the UK, and who you're with, "get the fuck out of here" or "fuck off (out of here)" would be offensive to some Brits and not to others. If you are looking for a slightly less obscene version try these (ordered in rank of vulgarity):
1) "Get out of here, bitch"
2) "get out of here"
3) "take a hike"


----------



## gato radioso

sw691 said:


> "the very same street" doesn't really make much sense to me. Depending on where you are in the UK, and who you're with, "get the fuck out of here" or "fuck off (out of here)" would be offensive to some Brits and not to others. If you are looking for a slightly less obscene version try these (ordered in rank of vulgarity):
> 1) "Get out of here, bitch"
> 2) "get out of here"
> 3) "take a hike"



I see your point. In fact, what I try to say is that in sentences like:
"Puta calle"
"Cierra la puta boca"
"Dame el puto libro"
The word "puta" loses a great deal of its taboo meaning, becoming a sort of tool to intensify the sentence. Something like "Vi al ladrón con mis propios ojos"


----------



## OtroLencho

Bevj said:


> I think that 'Fuck off!' is much stronger in tone than ¡A la puta calle!
> Get out!
> Sod off! (BrE)



In tone, I agree that "fuck" seems strong.  I'd say "Get the hell out of here!"


----------



## guillem1961

Thanks so much for your help.

As many of you have explained, "puta" it is not necessarily offensive in Spanish. It is an intensifier in a friendly context. It could be offensive if you use it out of that common feeling. In my opinion, it has a subtle meaning depending of the context. 

As I see it from your answers. For me, the transtlation "Get the hell out of here" could work in a context that you don't want to annoy someone very much; and you use "Get the fuck out of here" if you want to get your listener more annoyed. But it doesn't seem to me (as a non-native English speaker) there is a really big difference between the two).   

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Bevj

You could say 'Get the hell out of here!' in front of your grandmother.  You would not (usually) say 'Get the fuck out of here!' in front of her.


----------



## OtroLencho

Bevj said:


> You could say 'Get the hell out of here!' in front of your grandmother.  You would not (usually) say 'Get the fuck out of here!' in front of her.


Exactly.  Although the impact of "fuck" has been substantially cheapened by overuse in the media, it still carries a lot of emotional baggage that can produce unexpected reactions if one doesn't understand the subtleties on a visceral level.  Obscenities are *felt*, not intellectualized.


----------



## chileno

Go to fucking hell?


----------



## OtroLencho

chileno said:


> Go to fucking hell?


Take that mouth to the nearest biker bar and see how many teeth you leave with.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

You would not say _a la puta calle _in front of your grandmother either... I feel both "puta" (as in "a la puta calle") and "fuck" (as in "get the fuck out") are not personally offensive but just rude enough to piss anyone off...


----------



## ayuda?

OtroLencho said:


> Take that mouth to the nearest biker bar and see how many teeth you leave with.


*Also:*
Hit the road! Hit the road, Jack!

*With attitude:*  Hit the fuckin’ road!
**Definitely ramps things up a notch.
As if the first sentence wasn’t strong enough! But now these are definitely "fightin’ words."
Best used with very, very, drunk smaller guys under 100 pounds.
Also not recommended with granny.

Don’t know where you’d ever actually say stuff like that: “Would you please leave” might be just as effective.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

ayuda? said:


> Don’t know where you’d ever actually say stuff like that


Yeap; maybe a specific context/example might help a bit (forum rule one is it?). This is a couple arguing in their bedroom; the woman is pissed off because she has found out that her man has cheated on her:
-¡Largo! ¡Lárgate de aquí!
- Vale, vale. Me voy a dormir al sofá
- ¿Al sofá? ¡Ni de coña duermes esta noche en el sofá! ¡*Te vas a la puta calle*!


----------



## chileno

OtroLencho said:


> Take that mouth to the nearest biker bar and see how many teeth you leave with.







ayuda? said:


> *Also:*
> Hit the road! Hit the road, Jack!
> 
> *With attitude:*  Hit the fuckin’ road!
> **Definitely ramps things up a notch.
> As if the first sentence wasn’t strong enough! But now these are definitely "fightin’ words."
> Best used with very, very, drunk smaller guys under 100 pounds.
> Also not recommended with granny.
> 
> Don’t know where you’d ever actually say stuff like that: “Would you please leave” might be just as effective.



Ah, I see, that will ensure that I leave that biker bar that OtroLencho told me about with at least a couple of teeth left in my mouth...

Good to know.


----------



## pablomad

I would say nevertheless that, if you are at home and you tell someone *"vete a la puta calle"*, by no means it is friendly.
If a bar owner tells me "vete a la puta calle", I better get out. It is not friendly at all.
I would translate it as *"fuck off"*.


----------



## Elcanario

pablomad said:


> I would say nevertheless that, if you are at home and you tell someone *"vete a la puta calle"*, by no means it is friendly.
> If a bar owner tells me "vete a la puta calle", I better get out. It is not friendly at all.
> I would translate it as *"fuck off"*.


+1 
Un saludo


----------



## sound shift

"Fuck off" doesn't always mean "Leave". It can just indicate that you're angry with someone.
In post 1), the person _is_ expelled from the building, so I wouldn't use "Fuck off". I'd say something like "You'd better fuck off (and) quick." The "quick" makes it clear that you want the person to leave.


----------



## donbill

In my opinion, the most likely AmE equivalents are _*Get the hell outta (out of) here! Get the fuck outta here! *_

For my generation, 'fuck' is a word that is used in rather limited environments. As has been pointed out in this thread, it is becoming much more common, but it is still quite offensive to those of us of 'a certain age.' And as sound shift states, 'fuck off' doesn't necessarily mean 'leave!' Its meaning depends on context.


----------



## SydLexia

In BrE, "On yer (sic) bike" is a good way of telling someone to fuck off/go away but without necessarily antagonizing them too much.

syd


----------



## sound shift

Yes. I was thinking along similar lines with "Sling yer (sic) hook" but then thought it might be a bit dated(?)


----------



## OtroLencho

sound shift said:


> Yes. I was thinking along similar lines with "Sling yer (sic) hook"


Where does THAT come from?  I visualize dropping anchor, which is the opposite intention from what we're discussing here...


----------



## SydLexia

OtroLencho said:


> Where does THAT come from?  I visualize dropping anchor, which is the opposite intention from what we're discussing here...



I've always understood that to refer to the "longshoreman's hook"

syd


----------



## sound shift

Much to my surprise, I see that "Sling your hook" is in Urban Dictionary. That makes me feel a bit more cool and a bit less antiquated. Urban Dictionary: sling your hook


----------



## OtroLencho

SydLexia said:


> I've always understood that to refer to the "longshoreman's hook"
> 
> syd


Fascinating-- I bet that's where the term "to hang it up" (meaning to quit) comes from, too!

It never ceases to amaze me how many U.S.idioms are related to seafaring or railroads. And how we use them without understanding their original meaning/roots.


----------



## Raving Syntactivist

Algunas opciones serían:
Get lost!
Go play in traffic!
Kick rocks! 
Get outta here! 
Hit the road! 
Make yourself scarce!
Go fly a kite!
Make like a tree and leaf (leave).


----------



## OtroLencho

sound shift said:


> Much to my surprise, I see that "Sling your hook" is in Urban Dictionary. That makes me feel a bit more cool and a bit less antiquated. Urban Dictionary: sling your hook


Ah, these infant whippersnappers today don't know the true meaning of "cool" anyway.


----------



## pablomad

Just for you to decide about the many options: In Spanish (at least in Spain) if someone says something like this, he does not want to be polite, he is not making a joke (unless they are friends and there's some context to explain it). He wants to be harsh, even rude.


----------



## chileno

pablomad said:


> Just for you to decide about the many options: In Spanish (at least in Spain) if someone says something like this, he does not want to be polite, he is not making a joke (unless they are friends and there's some context to explain it). He wants to be harsh, even rude.



Correcto.


----------

